# First time milling



## ChnSwMllOnaHll (Oct 30, 2015)

SLABBING HAS BEGUN!

*Who:* Me. Novice. First time.
*What:* Big Leave Maple
*When:* Cut last year. Found during summer. Slabbing NOW!
*Where:* The Great Pacific Northwest. 1 mile away from the nearest road. Steep slope. 
*How:* Alaskan Sawmill. MS660. 

Here are a few pictures 

:rockon:


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

I've often seen trees that grow in a twist like this and my gut tells me to stay away from wood from them. Isn't it going to twist like crazy when it dries?


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Looking good, you have the fun of opening up the tree and looking inside!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Woodychips said:


> I've often seen trees that grow in a twist like this and my gut tells me to stay away from wood from them. Isn't it going to twist like crazy when it dries?


There's several variables that has to do with twisting....the grainage does affect , but drying probably has as much to do also. The thicker you can saw (limited also in drying) the more stable as drying.....SLOW drying and lots of stickers and weight are keen!!! We've (as a whole) gotten into a high production world and it definitely affects the drying as the speeds are pushed to the limits and beyond!!! I still like SLOW!!!

WOW!!!! What a awesome log!!!!! Show more pics please. I like the burly look as the grain criss-crosses.


----------



## ChnSwMllOnaHll (Oct 30, 2015)

I will continue to upload more pictures as I make progress on this beast. I started attacking the 40" side today, took off another 4 slabs but ran out of daylight and forgot to snap pictures. Every slab is 3" thick, stacked and stickered, ends sealed with wax, letting it air dry for 2-3 years,


----------



## ChnSwMllOnaHll (Oct 30, 2015)

A couple new pictures


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Jaw dropping WOW!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL !!!!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Would you look at that!


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

beautiful wood


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that is going to make a nice something. you have a 660 and an Alaskan mill so you're on the right track. My Ms661, WoodMizer LT15, and my Mahindra tractor are my 3 favorite tools in my logging arsenal. I have a 30 inch pecan to do sometime soon.


----------

